
Free Credit Card Icons for Download - jalbertbowden
http://www.professional-icons.com/free/credit-card-icons.aspx
======
terinjokes

      > You may not lease, resell, license, *distribute*, or sub-license the images, or a subset thereof, to any third party.
    

I'm not a lawyer, nor do I play one on the internet, but that does kinda
defeat the purpose?

That aside, the icons are a bit nice, remind me of the ones in use by the
Square app. Downsides are the lack of different sizes (only one is included:
small), lack of a generic card, the rather strange cropping (for example "No
Shadow"), and no grayscale versions.

------
stefankendall
The proprietary license makes the images all but useless.

I guess I can look at them without fear of being sued. That's something.

